# Any Bass Tournaments??



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Are there any local bass tournaments anybody knows about. Let me know please


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

You intrested in joining a bass club? if so, pm me


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Miracle Strip Bass Club has local tournaments monthly. We will be at Lake Seminole in February.

http://www.facebook.com/miraclestripbassclub

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Crestliner VT19 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fish the Media Bass Trail. Go to mediabass.com. 85% payback and big money at the championship.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

www.aroundthetournamenttrail.com


----------

